# name ?



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

who now,s the name of these plant,s

take a look at the picture


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

remyo said:


> who now,s the name of these plant,s
> 
> take a look at the picture


 They look like java ferns to me (but I'm not an expert







)


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

could be java ferns but the ones i have are much darker then that


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

thanks men


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Java Fern indeed








Info here, here and here


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Yup, java fern. are the roots quite tough/stiff?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Java Fern indeed :nod:
> Info here, here and here


 where ?


----------

